# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Xem thêm đặc tính của máy ép trai cây

## thuxuanmarketing

Để làm ra những cốc nước trái cây thơm ngon như ở ngoài nhà hàng không hề khó, thay vì phải vắt theo cách truyền thống bằng tay những loại quả như cam, quýt thì bây giờ bạn đã có thể hưởng thụ những cốc nước trái cây tại nhà mà không hề tốn chút ' calo '. May ep trai cay là loại máy hiện đại, giúp bạn ép tất cả một số loại trái cây như táo, lê, ổi, dứa… làm nên các cốc nước trái cây thơm ngon, tẩm bổ mà hoàn toàn đảm bảo vệ sinh. Chiếc máy này rất tiện lợi, giúp bạn tiết kiệm được rất nhiều thời gian mà vẫn có thể chăm sóc các người thân yêu một cách tốt nhất. Bạn đang muốn sắm cho mình một chiếc máy ép trái cây? Hãy đọc qua bài viết này để có thêm thông tin cơ bản về cách chọn mua một chiếc máy ép trái cây tốt nhất nhé.


 xem qua : cách sử dụng may xay sinh to hiệu quả nhất


 Cân nhắc nhu cầu sử dụng

 Trước khi quyết định mua bạn nên cân nhắc nhu cầu sử dụng của mình để có thể chọn được chiếc máy thích hợp với điều kiện của mình. Bạn nên cân nhắc nhu cầu sử dụng máy của bạn và gia đình có cao không, nghĩa là bạn có thường xuyên sử dụng máy hay không? Bạn muốn mua loại máy có thiết kế như thế nào? Khả năng kinh tế của bạn cho phép bạn mua chiếc máy ở mức giá khoảng bao nhiêu? …

 Công suất hoạt động của máy

 Công suất hoạt động của máy là một vấn đề đáng lưu ý khi bạn chọn mua máy, công suất của máy tác động trực tiếp  việc máy hoạt động nhanh hay chậm. Tốc độ của máy ép sẽ quyết định đến lượng nước ép của trái cây trong thực phẩm, máy ép trái cây tôt là máy ép có thể ép hết lượng nước có sẵn trong thực phẩm và ép trong thời gian cực ngắn chỉ khoảng 5 giây. Máy có công suất cao giúp bạn ép được nước tốc độ hơn và ép được tối đa lượng nước trong thực phẩm. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng không nên chọn máy có công suất quá cao, vì nếu máy ép có công suất quá lớn sẽ làm cho máy nhanh bị nóng và làm mất đi chất chống oxy hóa nhanh. Bạn có thể chọn công suất của máy theo một số chừng độ và nhu cầu theo sau: Máy ép có công suất 200W-300W thường ép được những loại trái cây mềm như dưa đỏ, lê, táo, dứa…Máy ép công suất 400-650W có chức năng ép hiệu quả hơn, cho nhiều nước, phù hợp với nhiều loại trái cây, thực phẩm cứng như ổi, cóc, cà rốt, bí…Máy ép công suất 700W trở lên có thể xay ép khô xác, ép nước triệt để kể cả đối với các dạng thực phẩm có thân lá.

 Thiết kế của máy

 Hiện nay trên thị trường có nhiều kiểu máy ép trái cây khác nhau có kiểu dáng và màu sắc đa dạng. Tùy vào mục đích sử dụng của bạn để chọn lựa cho phù hợp, nếu bạn muốn di chuyển nó thường xuyên thì nên chọn chiếc máy ép nhỏ gọn, còn nếu bạn chỉ để nó ở nhà thì nên chọn chiếc to hơn, một số loại máy ép trái cây càng ngày càng được thiết kế hiện đại, bạn nên chọn mua một số sản phẩm được trang bị thêm tính năng hiện đại như khóa an toàn. Tính năng này đảm bảo khi máy chưa được lắp đúng khớp, chưa chặt thì máy sẽ không vận hành được, đảm bảo sự an toàn cho người sử dụng. Tính năng tự ngừng hoạt động khi quá tải, bạn để cho máy nghỉ khoảng 3-5’, máy sẽ hoạt động trở lại bình thường. Tính năng sẽ giúp máy hoạt động bền hơn, người dùng máy yên tâm hơn.

 Dung tích

 Khi mua máy ép, bạn cần chú ý dung tích cối đựng bã và dung tích cối chứa nước, chọn lọc loại phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình để không bị ngắt quãng trong quá trình ép trái cây. Nếu gia đình bạn có 2-4 người nên chọn loại có dung tích bình chứa nước khoảng 500ml, dung tích cối đựng bã khoảng 600ml, còn nếu khoảng 4-6 người thì nên chọn dung tích bình chứa 700ml, dung tích cối đựng bã 850ml, nếu gia đình bạn có nhiều hơn 6 người nên chọn máy có dung tích bình chứa khoảng 800ml trở lên, dung tích cối đựng bã khoảng 1L là vô cùng phù hợp.

Vì là vật dụng gia dung rất cần thiết hiện nay , nên các bạn nhớ xem qua các cách trên để sử dụng máy ép trái cây hợp lý nhé .

----------

